# The Love Of Jesus by Spawnofsatan



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

The piece that Pugg wanted, I wrote this a while ago. It is inspired by Terry Riley's In C.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Spawnofsatan said:


> The piece that Pugg wanted, I wrote this a while ago. It is inspired by Terry Riley's In C.


I do take a bow, I salute everyone who's composing and post it as well .


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do take a bow, I salute everyone who's composing and post it as well .


Thank you Pugg, I worked on that for long time. I'm really happy now, it is a good piece!!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I vomited .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GyorgyLigeti said:


> I vomited .


Very constructive and rude .


----------

